# Mi Nuevo Cuadro SC Chameleon y otras boludeces...



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Sí! por fin llego y esta aquí el cuadro que gracias a mi buen ojo y al gran operativo de vigilancia y captura de Warp pudimos ganar en Ebay por tán solo $300 dolarucos más $50 de envio....

Es un color rojo brillante y el cuadro es ligero a pesar de lucir robusto... asi que este cuadro puede ser usado para SS o meterle tijera de hasta 160 mm de recorrido, con v-brake o freno de disco... en fin! es un cuador precioso y se em antoja una RS Pike, una MArzocchi AM ó una Fox vanilla 140 mm, que es la mas liferita de todas.  para llevarla consigo... lo demás será puro Race Face... como dijo Abel... Soy un chico Race Face.. 

Algunas fotos medio mal tomadas para que lo chequen.. es el modelo 2006 nuevo de paquete.. talla S. :rockon:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

acá posteo otras boludeces que tiene que ver con la cleta... o bueno al menos eso creo...  

Primero: mi nueva taza para tomar café por las noches en la habitación viendo TV

Despues: esta es genial!!! una rana hecha de estructuras metalicas y parace que va divertida... esa va con uno... no Warp-Toc?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

ja y por ultimo ya nada será igual en los senderos.. con un toque de piratería... ojo la fox vanilla y toda la cleta y sus componentes si son originales  

Under Jolly Roger!!! :rockon: :headphones: :cornut:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

FELICIDADES TOC!!!!!!

Ese rojo se me medio pulsera, pero pues va muy bien contigo! :thumbsup: 

Esas Jolly Rogers se ven de pelos!! Tienes que cooperar con algunas para la Switchblade "Black Pearl Edition"...  Ahora con ruedas negras, crank RF *****/plata... :ihih:

Ya ves, como dice la cancion... naci con la luna de plata y alma de Pirata... :thumbsup: 

Estoy escuchando el "Are you Dead Yet?" de Childrem of Bodom... coool!!! El wey que me vende los CD's ya me conoce... "Estos tocan chido, rapido como a ti te gustan..."... y es que la musica lenta (todo pro debajo de los 180bpm's) es de hueeeeeeeeeeevaaaaa!!

FELICIDADES por la Chameleon!!
Esta de pelos!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> FELICIDADES TOC!!!!!!
> 
> Ese rojo se me medio pulsera, pero pues va muy bien contigo! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Sí! por fin llego y esta aquí el cuadro que gracias a mi buen ojo y al gran operativo de vigilancia y captura de Warp pudimos ganar en Ebay por tán solo $300 dolarucos más $50 de envio....
> 
> Es un color rojo brillante y el cuadro es ligero a pesar de lucir robusto... asi que este cuadro puede ser usado para SS o meterle tijera de hasta 160 mm de recorrido, con v-brake o freno de disco... en fin! es un cuador precioso y se em antoja una RS Pike, una MArzocchi AM ó una Fox vanilla 140 mm, que es la mas liferita de todas.  para llevarla consigo... lo demás será puro Race Face... como dijo Abel... Soy un chico Race Face..
> 
> Algunas fotos medio mal tomadas para que lo chequen.. es el modelo 2006 nuevo de paquete.. talla S. :rockon:


Hey, mr. Jack Sparrow...

Felicidades por tu nuevo cuadro! Ese cuadro me gusta un buen, y parece un buen color. Ahora a conquistar damiselas en peligro!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey, mr. Jack Sparrow...
> Ahora a conquistar damiselas en peligro!


Caballeros en apuros, diras.... :devil:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

jejeje eso quisieras toc... pero no se te va hacer.. :nono: :skep: :eekster:   :thumbsup: 

por cierto ya ni supe donde meterme para pedir mis calco allá en Italia...  

plis jelp!!!


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Esta fregón el cuadrito ya nadamas te falta el swift para que la lleves a pasear.
p.d. avisale a la ranita que su bici tiene el manubrio alreves antes de que se ponga un chilaso :eekster:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey, mr. Jack Sparrow...
> 
> Felicidades por tu nuevo cuadro! Ese cuadro me gusta un buen, y parece un buen color. Ahora a conquistar damiselas en peligro!


Gracias Robert... si hace mucho que tenia ganas de uno y por fin despues de una Raleigh, una GT, y un Rocky Mountain todas hardtail por fin se me hace tener mi HT favorita.:thumbsup:

De aqui a la conquista del maximo de todos los tesoros... y del mundo!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> De aqui a la conquista del maximo de todos los tesoros... y del mundo!


Como dijera nuestro querido Edgar... "Ayyyy, no seas maaaa......!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Gambox said:


> Esta fregón el cuadrito ya nadamas te falta el swift para que la lleves a pasear.
> p.d. avisale a la ranita que su bici tiene el manubrio alreves antes de que se ponga un chilaso :eekster:


jeje si ya este fin dejé mis papeles en la Suzuki y ya el proximo aparto lugar para la entrega... hay 48 swift´s por entregar antes que a mi
...  :eekster:

que diablos ! si para eso esta la super rata emergente! :rockon: :winker:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> que diablos ! si para eso esta la super rata emergente! :rockon: :winker:


Suave... awas con el RAT POWER!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Como dijera nuestro querido Edgar... "Ayyyy, no seas maaaa......!!!!!!!!"


:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: eres un lepero! :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> jeje si ya este fin dejé mis papeles en la Suzuki y ya el proximo aparto lugar para la entrega... hay 48 swift´s por entregar antes que a mi
> ...  :eekster:
> 
> que diablos ! si para eso esta la super rata emergente! :rockon: :winker:


... Swift? Y que pasó con la Caliber? O es mas roquera la Swift?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> .....Despues: esta es genial!!! una rana hecha de estructuras metalicas y parace que va divertida... esa va con uno... no Warp-Toc?


Captain Jack Sparrow.... no viste en Parque Jurásico que las ranas pueden cambiar de sexo?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

el swift es de lineas mas refinadas y europeas... aunqeu es nipón :skep: jeje algo acordé a mi estilo  jaja no la verdad es que me gusto mas el swift y por el precio tiene todo... y mas barato que un caliber básico... ya sabes cambias de bici a cada rato y espero que el auto no sea el caso... a parte el caliber subio 30 mil pesos y yo si los mande al soberano carajo :thumbsup:

el swift luce mas fresa pero es mi proposito de año nuevo... un cambio no le hace daño a cualquiera


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> el swift es de lineas mas refinadas y europeas... aunqeu es nipón :skep: jeje algo acordé a mi estilo  jaja no la verdad es que me gusto mas el swift y por el precio tiene todo... y mas barato que un caliber básico... ya sabes cambias de bici a cada rato y espero que el auto no sea el caso... a parte el caliber subio 30 mil pesos y yo si los mande al soberano carajo :thumbsup:
> 
> el swift luce mas fresa pero es mi proposito de año nuevo... un cambio no le hace daño a cualquiera


Espero que por fin te lo den... de que color va a ser?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Captain Jack Sparrow.... no viste en Parque Jurásico que las ranas pueden cambiar de sexo?


epa! yo le paso esta bolita caliente al toc!!! a ver Rana II que tienes que decir?  
Es cierto? yo ni parque jurasico vi!!! puras de Bruce Lee :madman:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Mi estimado Rene, muchas felicidades por ese cuadro, esta precioso... o preciosa?. Disfrutalo mucho.

Por lo del carro, muchas felicidades, la verdad el carrito esta muy bien y muy bien equipado. En otros paises ha tenido un record impresionante de buen desempenio, disfrutalo mucho tambien, e invitas al remojon.


----------



## tucky (Dec 21, 2005)

Santa Cruz!!! ese rojo esta cañon, sin importar lo que digan los demas. Siempre me ha gustado ser diferente en las bicis y ese rojo es sexy, y recuerdas las mujeres asocian el rojo con pasion, eso lleva a lo otro.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Espero que por fin te lo den... de que color va a ser?


mm aún no sé... tengo que decidir este sábado...

Rojo luce sexy :thumbsup: auqnue azul y naranja es muy divertido... el color en este carrito debe de ser divertido... no tan serio y formal.  :nono:

Que opinan del color ? el rojo combina con la Rocky y el SC Chameleon


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

tucky said:


> Santa Cruz!!! ese rojo esta cañon, sin importar lo que digan los demas. Siempre me ha gustado ser diferente en las bicis y ese rojo es sexy, y recuerdas las mujeres asocian el rojo con pasion, eso lleva a lo otro.


jeje hey amigo tucky tu si sabes :thumbsup:  si el color en las fotos se ve un tanto palido y medio rosado pero en realidad es un rojo sexy caramelo bastante fregón...

Espero que este cuadro sea el arma secreta para la conquista de por lo menos un resfriado  
Gracias por tus comentarios!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Mi estimado Rene, muchas felicidades por ese cuadro, esta precioso... o preciosa?. Disfrutalo mucho.
> 
> Por lo del carro, muchas felicidades, la verdad el carrito esta muy bien y muy bien equipado. En otros paises ha tenido un record impresionante de buen desempenio, disfrutalo mucho tambien, e invitas al remojon.


Gracias Diego! 

Si, me incline mas por un auto oriental ya que en costos, calidad y mantenimientos son superiores a los americanos.... aunque a mi me gustan también, este cochecito se me hizo muy practico y trae tod... ABS, bolsas de aire, aire acondicionado, stereo mp3 y es todo eléctrico.... bueno por su precio... ni el yaris trae ABS creo es la competnecia directa del Toyota Yaris y del Fit Honda... es Fit lo tiene aca una Mtra. y no se ve nada mal sobre todo el nuevo modelo.. pero el swift me gusta mas por encima de este y el yaris.

He leido reseñas y el auto es económico, seguro y de un manejo muy divertido.. y sobre todo muy amplio dentro de su categoria...

Ya para abril seguro lo tengo... si no es por al demanda que esta teniendo y las pocas agencias que hay en México aún. están entregabdo 15 autos por agencia al mes... directos de Japón.. me comentarón que iban a tratar de aumentar el embarque de más unidades por mes.

Chale y del cuadro... si, parece que es dama.. deja le veo su número de serie :eekster:

Saludos!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> jeje hey amigo tucky tu si sabes :thumbsup:  si el color en las fotos se ve un tanto palido y medio rosado pero en realidad es un rojo sexy caramelo bastante fregón...
> 
> Espero que este cuadro sea el arma secreta para la conquista de por lo menos un resfriado
> Gracias por tus comentarios!:thumbsup:


Esta bien el coche 

Donde vas a poner la bici?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Esta bien el coche
> 
> Donde vas a poner la bici?


El yakima Viper luce bien... es compatible con casi todos los frenos de disco..... a reserva que sea compatible... ese se ve genial.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> El yakima Viper luce bien... es compatible con casi todos los frenos de disco..... a reserva que sea compatible... ese se ve genial.


Como???

Nel... las cletas deben viajar bien protegidas DENTRO del auto. Para eso te compras un auto, para proteger tu cleta!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Como???
> 
> Nel... las cletas deben viajar bien protegidas DENTRO del auto. Para eso te compras un auto, para proteger tu cleta!!


Despues de aventarme de un par de drops, de mojarla, de empolvarla, de tirarla, de saltar con la técnica que me caracteriza  y sobre todo enlodarla.... de que la voy a proteger  :skep: 

a menos que haga la famosa técnica del salto de rueda de "sombrero de charro" cruzada con 2 giros al "aigre"

mejor protejo mis vestiduras y el interior de la nave...:madman: :thumbsup: :eekster:

Perdon señor moderador


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> mejor protejo mis vestiduras y el interior de la nave...:madman: :thumbsup: :eekster:


Para eso se usa una sabana o colcha... de preferencia nueva, para que la cleta no se maltrate...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pues los rojos son 5% más rápido según Roberto... está esto cientificamente probado??

Aunque yo me inclinaria por el Azul o un *****... el plata nomás no es de mi agrado, pero nunca me han gustado los plata por lo que no me hagan caso.

Suzuki vende rack de techo para el Swift; al menos estaba en su catalogo. nada más faltaria comprale el riel y ya está.

Nada más por favor no le pongas estribos, esta ciudad no lo perdonaría ni 10kms


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Para eso se usa una sabana o colcha... de preferencia nueva, para que la cleta no se maltrate...


JAJAJA INCHE TOC!!!

Seguro a Liz le están zumbando los oidos en este momento!!!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Pues los rojos son 5% más rápido según Roberto... está esto cientificamente probado??
> 
> No, los estribos no me gustan, en el primer tope de la esquina de la casa, adiós a los 27 mil bolas que te cuesta ponerle esas cosas :eekster:
> El rack de suzuki esta bien pero sabes si tiene segro con llave... no sabes lo que pueda pasar en esta cuidad.. pero la neta igual hasta te bajan del coche...
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> JAJAJA INCHE TOC!!!
> 
> Seguro a Liz le están zumbando los oidos en este momento!!!!


Me zumbaron a mi, de la inche gritoniza que me pego ese dia cuando se dio cuenta!!!!   

(Deja que vea como quedo la alfombra despues del "overhaul"...    )

Toc, me emprestas tu llavezota para el eje de centro?? Tengo que ponerle unas modestas Race Face Deus a mi cleta...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Me zumbaron a mi, de la inche gritoniza que me pego ese dia cuando se dio cuenta!!!!
> 
> (Deja que vea como quedo la alfombra despues del "overhaul"...    )
> 
> Toc, me emprestas tu llavezota para el eje de centro?? Tengo que ponerle unas modestas Race Face Deus a mi cleta...


Jaja lo que es ser "bikestar" yo no se nada de eso... soy humilde y por eso compro pura "rocky montan" y Race Face Evolve para abajo la gama de los pobres.. va que va toc te marco en la noche para ponernos de acuerdo.:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

A mi me gusta el azul o el naranja.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Pues los rojos son 5% más rápido según Roberto... está esto cientificamente probado??
> ....


y ahorras un 3% de gasolina si le pintas llamas amarillas....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> y ahorras un 3% de gasolina si le pintas llamas amarillas....


Y si lo mandas a pintar por Bob Ross traeras 17% mas felicidad, sonrisas y flores en los embotellamientos que te atores


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Y si lo mandas a pintar por Bob Ross traeras 17% mas felicidad, sonrisas y flores en los embotellamientos que te atores


Y si te lo deja asi, mejor...


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Y si te lo deja asi, mejor...


Jajaja estuvo genial chicos!

545... si el naranja me late pero de 15 entregas sólo llega uno de ese color... :skep: me dijeron que era dificil que me dieran ese color... pero que mi dinero no vale... ???:thumbsup: 

ese trazo feliz al final quedo mucho mejor Robert:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Y si te lo deja asi, mejor...


Jajajajajajaja


----------

